# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Cockatiel: Κόλπα, Τρικ και Διαταγές

## Windsa

Τα μωρά μου έχουνε κλείσει ένα μηνα και πιστεύω είναι ο καιρός να αρχίσουμε τη εκπαίδευση τους.  
Δεν το είχα ξανακάνει ποτε. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω για ποσο θα μου φτάνει η υπομονή μου... Ας να δοκιμάσω.
Εδώ κι δέκα μέρες έχω αρχίσει να τους μαθαίνω το "Έλα δω"...ήδη έχουμε μερικά αποτελέσματα, όμως χρεάζεται ακόμα παρα  πολύ δουλειά.
Επίσης προσπαθώ να τους μάθω να ξαπλώνονται ανάποδα.

Ο καιρός θα δείξει. 
Η υπομονή είναι πικρα, ο καρπός της είναι γλυκός  :winky: 

[youtube:gffn0l75]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nh2wfrsqpo[/youtube:gffn0l75]

[youtube:gffn0l75]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHfkXEgkS_w[/youtube:gffn0l75]

----------


## Antigoni87

Πώς πάει Πωλίνα το θέμα της εκπαίδευσης; Έχουμε εξελίξεις;;  ::

----------


## marlene

Ναι, Πωλίνα!!!  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  Αυτά τα φοβερά μωρά σου έχουν κοινό, μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Αυτή τη στιγμή ασχολούμαι πιο πολύ με Roxy και τησ μαθαίνω μερικά τρικ. Εχει μάθει καλά τη λέξη "Έλα",  Λίγο πιο δύσκολο μασ πάει η διαταγή "Πίσω" (δηλαδή να γυρίσει από το χέρι μου στο κλουβί η στο σταντ). Πιο δύσκολο ειναι να ξεκολλήσει απο πάνω μου...
Και αλλα πουλάκια έρχονται στο χέρι, ομοσ χρειάζεται να τα παρακαλάς πολύ ))))

Έχω μερικά βιντεακια, ώμος θα περιμένω να τα μάθει καλύτερα και θα σας δείξω λίγο αργότερα.

Ανάποδα δεν ξαπλώνετε με τίποτα...μόνο για 5 δευτερόλεπτα στα χέρια μου και μόνο όταν τησ δίνω κατι πολύ νόστιμο εκείνη τη στιγμή )))

----------


## alekosbud

Τελεια τα κολπακια.. Μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω να μαθω τον Πλουταρχο τουλαχιστον που καθεται και στο χερι μου.. γιατι η Λιλη δεν..

----------


## kosths

winba σε παρακαλω μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι αυτο που του δινης στην συριγγα σαν επιβραβευση και που μπορω να το βρω και επισης που μπορω να βρω αυτο το λουρι για να μπορει το κοκατιλ μου να πεταει χωρις να μου φευγει "fullyhappy"

----------


## Windsa

στη σύριγγα είναι κρέμα για μωρά για τάισμα στο χέρι. (επειδή τα πουλάκια στο βίντεο είναι μωράκια).

Το λουράκι Aviator Harness θα βρείς στο e-shops και να κανεις παραγγελια από εξωτερικό. Όλα τα αλλα λουράκια είναι επικίνδυνα.

----------

